#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Api specification 7-2 second edition, january 2017

## arielillo

Hi


Somebody has the last revision API Spec 7-2 second edition, january 2017.

ThanksSee More: Api specification 7-2 second edition, january 2017

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help please

----------


## hello hi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ming002991

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tom Kitty

Thank you for your generousity!

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you. :Triumphant:

----------


## johanjohnson8

Gracias ..

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

could yo re upload please!

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shrieekk

Thanks Pedrogarcia... :Triumphant:

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

many thanks

----------


## smeda

thanks

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

@pedrogarcia Could you reload the file please

See More: Api specification 7-2 second edition, january 2017

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Thanks pedrogaarcia you're the best

----------


## Rock&welding

Hello Mr. pedrogarcia. woud you please upload it again?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yhinganetone

Dear Kindly re-upload API 7-2 2nd Ed, Jan 2017, Err Aug 2017 Please.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Thank you very much you are the best!

----------


## reenish

Please upload once again .. Thanks in advance

----------

